# Seagrove-Dune Allen structure



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

I normally fish Ft Morgan, and Mobile Bay, but going on vacation to Seagrove-Dune Allen area in July. I have no clue about any spots to fish in Gulf or Choctawahatchee Bay. Would anyone be willing to show a rookie a close in spot for kayak fishing? Or maybe a number? 

Have read and spoke with some nice folks about public spots in Destin, but would like to have an alternative spot also.

As a kid, I fished this area with my uncle on an old 19ft Boston Whaler. We had some good fishing on natural bottom areas close in. He has moved away, and I don't know how to translate his old Loran numbers anyway.

Any info and advice is appreciated,

Thanks,

Northportcjm


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

walton #1.. concrete modules.. in close.. 3015.976 x 8601.578.. 6 ft. relief.. 58 ft. deep.. maybe 1 mi. off shore


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks for info*

Thanks younghooker,

I will give it a try. All I need is enough fillets for dinner once or twice during our vacation.

northportcjm


----------

